# hehkuttaa tulevaisuuden Nokian liiketoimintoihin



## Gavril

Päivää taas,

En ole täysin varma alla lihavoittamastani osasta:



> Nokian toiminnan haltuunsa ottaneet väliaikainen pääjohtaja Risto Siilasmaa ja väliaikainen toimitusjohtaja Timo Ihamuotila keskittyvät osavuosikatsauksen yhteydessä *hehkuttamaan tulevaisuuden Nokian liiketoimintoihin.*



1.Onko _"tulevaisuuden" hehkuttaa-_verbin objekti?

2.Miten _Nokian liiketoimintoihin_ liittyy tässä verbiin _hehkuttaa_? Eli yleisemmin mitä tarkoittaa "hehkuttaa jotakin *johonkin*"?

Kiitoksia paljon


----------



## Hakro

Minusta kirjoittaja on tässä kompastunut omaan näppäryyteensä. Oikeampaa olisi sanoa:

- - - keskittyvät - - - tulevaisuuden Nokian liiketoimintoihin.
tai
- - - keskittyvät - - - hehkuttamaan tulevaisuuden Nokian liiketoiminto*ja*.

Ylipäätään hehkuttaa-verbin käyttö ei ole asiallista tämäntyyppisessä uutisessa.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Minun mielestäni *hehkuttaa johonkin* on virheellistä suomea. Silloin kun minä olin nuori, eli keskiajan ja uuden ajan taitteessa, *hehkutettiin jotakin,* ei *johonkin.* 

1. Hehkuttaa-verbin objektin pitäisi olla *jotakin: ...* keskittyivät osavuosikatsauksen yhteydessä hehkuttamaan tulevaisuuden Nokian liiketoimintoja. *Hehkuttaa jotakin* tarkoittaa 'kehua, esittää hyviä puolia jostakin hyvin innokkaasti ja vuolaasti'.

2. Ei mitään.

En sano, että *tulevaisuuden Nokian liiketoimintoja* on väärin, mutta itse saattaisin sanoa myös *Nokian tulevia liiketoimintoja*. Jostakin omituisesta syystä etenkin nuoret toimittajat tunkevat nykyisin illatiivia mitä omituisimpiin yhteyksiin. Helsingin Sanomissa oli kerran otsikko: *Janne Ahonen menetti mahdollisuutensa varaslähtöön. *(Mäkihyppääjä Ahonen kokeili jonkinlaista autourheilua kesäharrastuksenaan.) Kummastelin kovasti, miksi Ahosen olisi pitänyt saada varaslähtö. Artikkelista ilmeni, että varaslähtö oli päin vastoin pilannut Ahosen mahdollisuuden voittaa kilpailu.

Jaaha. Lännen nopein (Hakro) ehti ensin!  Onneksi emme sentään kirjoittaneet täsmälleen samasanaista vastausta.


----------



## Spongiformi

Grumpy Old Man said:


> En sano, että *tulevaisuuden Nokian liiketoimintoja* on väärin, mutta itse saattaisin sanoa myös *Nokian tulevia liiketoimintoja*.



Luulen, että sanat on järjestetty noin tarkoituksella. Ikään kuin nykyinen Nokia (puhelinvalmistajana enimmäkseen tunnettu) olisi täysin eri firma kuin Nokia ensi vuonna, kun se ei enää valmista puhelimia. Siksi "tulevaisuuden Nokia".


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Jostakin omituisesta syystä etenkin nuoret toimittajat tunkevat nykyisin illatiivia mitä omituisimpiin yhteyksiin. Helsingin Sanomissa oli kerran otsikko: *Janne Ahonen menetti mahdollisuutensa varaslähtöön. *(Mäkihyppääjä Ahonen kokeili jonkinlaista autourheilua kesäharrastuksenaan.) Kummastelin kovasti, miksi Ahosen olisi pitänyt saada varaslähtö. Artikkelista ilmeni, että varaslähtö oli päin vastoin pilannut Ahosen mahdollisuuden voittaa kilpailu.



Johtuuko tämä ehkä vieraskielisestä mallista? Englannissahan sanotaan silloin tällöin "to lose a chance *at* X *to* Y" = menettää mahdollisuus *X:een* Y:n *takia*.

Tällainen rakenne voi kuitenkin aiheuttaa väärinymmärrystä englannissakin.

Kiitos kaikille


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Johtuuko tämä ehkä vieraskielisestä mallista?


Ei varmasti. Esimerkiksi urheilutoimittajat rakastavat illatiivia: _Hän on tehnyt kolme maalia kahteen otteluun. Maalivahti otti hyvän torjunnan rangaistuspotkuun.
_(Huh huh! Mistä tuo 'otti' tulee?)

Ja uutistoimittajat: _Ja nyt vielä kertaus päivän tapahtumiin._


----------



## Jyrkkä Jätkä

Entä jos *hehkuttaa* tarkoittaakin tässä yhteydessä sitä, että Siilasmaa ja Ihamuotila heittelivät menneitä tulevaisuuden suunnitelmia estradille nostettuun isoon kaminaan?


----------

